# Almost squished this little feller. But what is it?



## Smittiferous (Sep 2, 2016)

Found this wee one at work amongst a stack of old bricks that were about to be thrown in the back of a tipper... Moved him to the neighbour's garden. Anyone know what species it is?


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 2, 2016)

Christinus marmoratus ?


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 2, 2016)

Cuteness overload !  

I would have held onto it (a 2 litre tub would be loads of space) for a few weeks until the warmer weather comes to ensure it's got the best chance of surviving.


----------



## Wally (Sep 2, 2016)

Ramsayi said:


> Christinus marmoratus ?



Yes.



kingofnobbys said:


> Cuteness overload !
> 
> 
> I would have held onto it (a 2 litre tub would be loads of space) for a few weeks until the warmer weather comes to ensure it's got the best chance of surviving.



Misguided and illegal.


----------



## bluedragon (Nov 16, 2016)

its a marble gecko
your welcome


----------



## Buggster (Nov 16, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> Cuteness overload !
> 
> I would have held onto it (a 2 litre tub would be loads of space) for a few weeks until the warmer weather comes to ensure it's got the best chance of surviving.



against the law to touch/keep/kill native reptiles without some form of license


----------

